# Literary Maneuvers June 2019 Prompt Voting



## bdcharles (May 26, 2019)

Place your X in one (1) of the boxes


----------



## Rookish (May 28, 2019)

As a judge on the council of the Senate, 300 B.C, I promote without shame, nay, with a grin, my own prompt of Pleasure Planet.

This I do not out of duty, or as abasement to please the gods, but rather in service of an innocent curiosity.


----------



## Fatclub (Jun 2, 2019)

Rookish said:


> As a judge on the council of the Senate, 300 B.C, I promote without shame, nay, with a grin, my own prompt of Pleasure Planet.


You have parks and men on Pleasure Planet, don't you?

Looking at all the prompts I actually wonder if for one month we, or you all, could have the freedom to go for any nomination. Or no nominations, just a free, unfettered fortnight.


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 2, 2019)

Fatclub said:


> You have parks and men on Pleasure Planet, don't you?
> 
> Looking at all the prompts I actually wonder if for one month we, or you all, could have the freedom to go for any nomination. Or no nominations, just a free, unfettered fortnight.



I love this idea!


----------



## SueC (Jun 2, 2019)

What a great idea!


----------



## velo (Jun 3, 2019)

bdcharles said:
			
		

> Or no nominations, just a free, unfettered fortnight.




I like the idea as well.  

_Free_
_Unfettered_
_Shriven _
_Free - _
_Dream that what is dreamed will be:_
_Old eyes clasped shut until they see,_
_And sing the silent prophecy -_
_And be - _
_Unfettered_
_Shriven_
_Free.

-_Stephen R. Donaldson, _The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant_


----------



## Fatclub (Jun 3, 2019)

..love Stephen R Donaldson!


----------



## velo (Jun 3, 2019)

I think about 1/3 of my vocabulary comes from reading him when I was young.


----------



## Fatclub (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, when I read the first Thomas Covenant book, I made a handwritten note of 57 words to look up in the dictionary. Lord Foul's *Bane *being the first!


----------



## velo (Jun 5, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/20150218032816/http://gdiproductions.net/srdamd/

The site isn't live anymore but this is a cached version.  All the uncommon words SRD used in TCoTC


----------

